# Anyone running 28mm tires on their Domane? (and fender question)



## biciklanto (Nov 22, 2013)

I've pretty well worn through the Bontrager tires that came with my Trek Domane, and with fall and winter on their way, I'm planning on putting a few different possible tires on my bike: Continental's new Grand Prix GP4000 S II or the Continental Grand Prix 4 Seasons.

Both puncture protection and grip are more important to me than price or comfort, so it seems like the wet weather grip along with dual Vectran breaker layers and Duraskin in the Grand Prix Four Seasons should be perfect for me.

Has anyone done a 28C tire? I'm thinking that'd be perfect for riding this time of year, but I'm curious to hear what others' thoughts are. With that, I'm also contemplating putting either the Crud Roadracer mk2 or Portland Design Words Full Metal Fenders on the bike, which might mean that 25mm or 23mm is better after all. But I like the idea of some fatter tires for the coming rain here in Germany. (Here are a few photos with the PDW fenders on a Domane - love it: Portland Design Works full metal fenders at Classic Cycle | Classic Cycle Bainbridge Island Kitsap County)

So, thoughts?


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm running Hutchinson Sectors (28s) tubeless on my 5.9 with RL wheels. I've got a few millimeters in the front of clearance but pretty much zero in the rear. I took the back wheel off recently and there was a very noticeable channel where the rubber had worn off the anodizing of the rear brake. No rub though, it was those little "new tire rubber spikes" doing the wear.

I'm a bigger guy (255 lbs) so I run mine at 95 PSI without issues. The guy that sold me on them, who also has a Domane runs his at 75 PSI (150 lbs). I'm a hair over 600 miles on them and they've been fantastic.


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

I put Gatorskin 28s on my Domane 4.0. I would be surprised if any set of full fenders could fit around them. I plan on using a set of Raceblades (not full wrap) for the winter... I would rather run the wider tire than the full fender.


----------



## lynch.cr (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't run 28s, but I do run the Grand Prix 4 Season in 25s and they are very good. They have become my favorite tire for all conditions and I ride them year round. I've also put them on my wife's bike.


----------



## sym8olo (Sep 28, 2018)

knight511 said:


> I put Gatorskin 28s on my Domane 4.0. I would be surprised if any set of full fenders could fit around them. I plan on using a set of Raceblades (not full wrap) for the winter... I would rather run the wider tire than the full fender.


Hi knight511 - you had 28s on your Domane 4. Is that with calipers or rims - and would a 2014 Domane 4.5 be the same (my bike)? I've got ultegra caliper brakes. I've tried conti GP 28s and they wouldn't fit but then they were on rather narrow rims (mavic aksium elites 18mm). Thinking about getting some wider rims -24mm.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm sure that after 4 years, he's probably gone on to another tire. Since he hasn't posted in more than 2 years, I doubt he'll answer you.


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

You'd be wrong. ;-) This might be the only thread I am subscribed to, even if I didn't realize it. :-D

Anyway... yes, I went back down to a 25mm tire in the rear. The 28 was great, but I did have to give it a smack to get it through the pads on my Ultegra brakes. I switched back to a 25 for more frame clearance than anything. I am a mtber at heart, so I ride my roadie on pavement, dirt paths, gravel, etc. even if it isn't a "gravel" bike. The 28 had VERY little frame clearance and would clog up even just running through some wet wilt on the street.

I still run the same tires (Gatorskins) just with a 28mm front (shock absorbtion, see above about riding on all surfaces) and a 25mm in the rear (the Isospeed rear end fixes the shock absorption for me).

I never bought fenders for this bike. By the time I really started commuting to work, I had purchased a Surly Karate Monkey Ops frame, so I built it up for commuter duty using Velo Orange Escapade rims and Schwalbe Marathon 50mm tires (non-knobbie). Don't ask me about commuting on my Domane. 

~still subscribed for future stuff~


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

Why is the Ford F150 in my signature a link to a Rinorack? LoL


----------

